# F***ing ass man



## mr.PIMP4969 (Jun 2, 2004)

damn man my god damn beardie died for some f*cking reason hes just now like stiff i just checked on him f*ck man this sucks there was nothing wrong with feeding but there is some f*cking wrong stuff with his head tho like his head just kept moving down for some reason like his neck was brocken but it wasn't broken this sucks man some bullshit man damn't i need to fine something now for this 20 long or i just might sell it alright peace




























~Dan


----------



## mr.PIMP4969 (Jun 2, 2004)

oh ya also the tem was fine the bulb ran out just for yesterday i was going to get a new one today but ya the temp was like 98 or 96 soemthing like that so i don't wan't you to think that i faild with the heat alright peace ~Dan


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Sorry about your loss...

How big was this beardie? They certainly can't live in a 20 long for life.


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

Was that temp the heat spot or what? A 20 long really isn't big enough to establish a proper heat gradient. You need to have a warm side around 90-95 with a heat spot at around 110. There also has to be a cool side below 80.

How old was the Beardie? How much did it weigh? Did you have a weight log to keep track of general health? What did you feed it? Did you have a heat lamp as well as UV light? Bearded Dragons need exposure to both UVA and UVB rays in order to properly digest their food. Did you dust the greens and bugs with calcium/vitamin supplement? Did you provide enough water and mist every day? What substrate did you have it on? What were it's bowel movements like?


----------



## mr.PIMP4969 (Jun 2, 2004)

alright i kno the beardie can live in the 20 long for life he was just about 5 or 6 inches he had a normal weight from the breeder i got it from the LaHabra pets the reptile pace for thoes of you that live in sotherncali and kno where that is its a respected store and has been running for many years now its awesome there well i have never seen it loose any weight since i have had it for about 4 months it never got skinny always was thesame, yes i did have a heat light as well as the uvb light no i didn't always dut the crickest and the greens on a caresheet it said to dust evry other day and thats what i did yes i provide water to him everyday and i always cleande the water bowl with new water every 2 days and i misted the cage daily everday before i went to school and after i came back. and what do u mean what were the bowel movements like? also the warm side was about 97 the heat spot was around 105 something like that


----------



## smokinbubbles (Mar 25, 2005)

mr.PIMP4969 said:


> alright i kno the beardie can live in the 20 long for life he was just about 5 or 6 inches he had a normal weight from the breeder i got it from the LaHabra pets the reptile pace for thoes of you that live in sotherncali and kno where that is its a respected store and has been running for many years now its awesome there well i have never seen it loose any weight since i have had it for about 4 months it never got skinny always was thesame, yes i did have a heat light as well as the uvb light no i didn't always dut the crickest and the greens on a caresheet it said to dust evry other day and thats what i did yes i provide water to him everyday and i always cleande the water bowl with new water every 2 days and i misted the cage daily everday before i went to school and after i came back. and what do u mean what were the bowel movements like? also the warm side was about 97 the heat spot was around 105 something like that
> [snapback]1022880[/snapback]​


actually i had the same thing happen to te fisrt dragon i ever owned. same exact thing u are saying. he was in perfect health and eating. perfectly healthy. he lived in one of our extra rooms at my house and he had a big glass door to go sunbath in the morning, when the sun went down he walked back to his bed were there was a heat lamp witha zoomed 100 watt basking light and a heating pad wraped ina blanket. one day i went in there and he was lying on the floor dead, and he was doin the exact thing u are sayin about the neck thing. the thing that just got me he was just perfectly healthy i just ddin't understand what happend to em.

J-Rod


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

A Bearded Dragon cannot live in a 20long for life. They can reach over 18" in length. And you can't say you didn't "see" it lose weight. You actually need to weigh it and keep track. A loss of a couple grams isn't noticeable on an adult and really isn't much to worry about but on a juvenile it's something to look at. Keeping a weight log is very important. I weigh all my guys once a week and keep a log for every one. Each dragon is assigned a number and every clutch we produce has it's own number and section of the log.

What types of greens were you feeding it? And what substrate was it on?


----------



## Burf (Nov 3, 2003)

How high up was the UV tube, how old was the tube and was the UV light shining through glass?


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

dracofish said:


> A Bearded Dragon cannot live in a 20long for life. They can reach over 18" in length. And you can't say you didn't "see" it lose weight. You actually need to weigh it and keep track. A loss of a couple grams isn't noticeable on an adult and really isn't much to worry about but on a juvenile it's something to look at. Keeping a weight log is very important. I weigh all my guys once a week and keep a log for every one. Each dragon is assigned a number and every clutch we produce has it's own number and section of the log.
> 
> What types of greens were you feeding it? And what substrate was it on?
> [snapback]1022981[/snapback]​


man, that is tooooo much work!


----------



## smokinbubbles (Mar 25, 2005)

Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> dracofish said:
> 
> 
> > A Bearded Dragon cannot live in a 20long for life. They can reach over 18" in length. And you can't say you didn't "see" it lose weight. You actually need to weigh it and keep track. A loss of a couple grams isn't noticeable on an adult and really isn't much to worry about but on a juvenile it's something to look at. Keeping a weight log is very important. I weigh all my guys once a week and keep a log for every one. Each dragon is assigned a number and every clutch we produce has it's own number and section of the log.
> ...


well have u seen her dragons? all that work pays off.

J-Rod


----------



## paulpaul (May 5, 2005)

srry about ur lose man


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

mr.PIMP4969 said:


> and what do u mean what were the bowel movements like?
> [snapback]1022880[/snapback]​


Normal bowel movements are supposed to be moist yet still firm and hold shape. There will be a part of feces and also a white part that is composed of urea (because Beardies are like birds and don't poop and pee through separate orifices). I know it sounds wierd to look at their poo but it is a good indicator if all is going well. Loose, runny, and overly stinky poo is often a sign of a parasitic infestation. Most Beardies (as with other animals) do carry a small number of parasites under normal circumstances and will keep the population under control. But a sickly or stressed out animal can easily succumb to a "super infestation."

Also, if your Beardie isn't having any bowel movements it could very well be impacted (or just not eating). That's why proper substrate is so important. It's also possible for young Beardies to become impacted from mealworms. That's why I never feed mealies...only Superworms (less chitin), crix (sparingly), and waxworms (as a snack or for fattening up).


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> dracofish said:
> 
> 
> > A Bearded Dragon cannot live in a 20long for life. They can reach over 18" in length. And you can't say you didn't "see" it lose weight. You actually need to weigh it and keep track. A loss of a couple grams isn't noticeable on an adult and really isn't much to worry about but on a juvenile it's something to look at. Keeping a weight log is very important. I weigh all my guys once a week and keep a log for every one. Each dragon is assigned a number and every clutch we produce has it's own number and section of the log.
> ...


It may seem like a lot of work, but having nice healthy super colorful Dragons is worth it. We currently have 19 permanent residents and all are fed fresh greens and given fresh water every day. They're also misted with room temperature water every day. Our females are kept in groups and males are kept by themselves. Dragons under observation are kept by themselves so we can easily monitor food intake. For breeding a female is put into a particular males habitat for a week and then put back in her own habitat. That male is then given a week or more off. I've noticed that breeding Dragons often do not eat and it shows in my weight logs as slight dips in weight while males and females are together. That's why giving breaks is so important. I learned the hard way when I lost my first breeder male because he was in with more than one female for too long and got stressed out and got sick. Now I monitor their food intake, etc. like a hawk.

Clutches of babies all start together (separated by clutch of course). They are weighed every other day and misted twice a day. Each clutch is assigned a number and then each baby in that clutch has it's own number (like 1-1, 1-2, etc.). The clutch is then separated out according to weight. Slower growers need to be separated out or they may stop eating from being intimidated by larger clutchmates. Babies are not sold (under any circumstances) until they reach 15g or more. If I feel for any reason uncomfortable about shipping a baby it will stay with us longer until I feel it is ready.

It is a lot of work, and the money you get for each baby isn't near the kind of profit you can make off of snakes, especially when you figure in time, space, and effort. Snakes rule!







But, I still love my Beardies.


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

For substrate for hatchlings we use Repti-Sand (white only). We stay away from calci-sand or vita-sand. ONLY Repti-Sand. Juvies and adults are on Play Sand purchased from Home Depot. We have yet to have any problems with impaction.

For greens we use turnip greens, mustard greens, and collard greens. Never anything with the word "lettuce" in it. Fruits are sometimes mixed in but our guys don't seem to like them.

For supplements we use a 50/50 mix of rep-cat and herptivite. It is dusted on greens and crix.

For bugs we use crix (appropriately sized for individuals). Since we don't have any babies right now we're using 6 week size. We also feed large Superworms. We order 1,000 large crix and 1,000 large Superworms every week.


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

wow draco... post some pix of them... i had two of them and I loved them... but had to give them up


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> wow draco... post some pix of them... i had two of them and I loved them... but had to give them up
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've posted these before, but mkay:
Malina (hatched on premises last season):



































I can't believe how colorful this girl has become!

Morgana le Fey (hatched on premises last season):









Raine (possible het for hypomelanism that will be bred this season to our HypoPastel male):









Andune (hatched on premises last season)


















Earendil, 100% hypomelanistic with clear nails out of Kevin Dunne lines:


















I post pictures of our herps all the time in the non-piranha photo gallery. Here's a link to our complete gallery at DragonCharm.


----------



## mr.PIMP4969 (Jun 2, 2004)

ya i kno that all i fed him was collereg greens and i didn't kno that their weight was important that much and plus i kept feeding every other day so ya ya i used that repti sand the white one i got in a package deal with the tank ya i kno a beardie can't fit in a 20 g long for life i ain't stupid with reptiles i was going to get a 40 long from my friend for free since he lost my snake i sold to him that i had for 4 years. i want to get another one but it seems like too much work and i always have football and i think i need somthing that i can take care of a little less than that alright thanks for all of you help peeps ~Dan


----------



## mr.PIMP4969 (Jun 2, 2004)

ya i kno that all i fed him was collereg greens and i didn't kno that their weight was important that much and plus i kept feeding every other day so ya ya i used that repti sand the white one i got in a package deal with the tank ya i kno a beardie can't fit in a 20 g long for life i ain't stupid with reptiles i was going to get a 40 long from my friend for free since he lost my snake i sold to him that i had for 4 years. i want to get another one but it seems like too much work and i always have football and i think i need somthing that i can take care of a little less than that alright thanks for all of you help peeps ~Dan


----------



## mr.PIMP4969 (Jun 2, 2004)

ya i kno that all i fed him was collereg greens and i didn't kno that their weight was important that much and plus i kept feeding every other day so ya ya i used that repti sand the white one i got in a package deal with the tank ya i kno a beardie can't fit in a 20 g long for life i ain't stupid with reptiles i was going to get a 40 long from my friend for free since he lost my snake i sold to him that i had for 4 years. i want to get another one but it seems like too much work and i always have football and i think i need somthing that i can take care of a little less than that alright thanks for all of you help peeps ~Dan


----------



## mr.PIMP4969 (Jun 2, 2004)

ya i kno that all i fed him was collereg greens and i didn't kno that their weight was important that much and plus i kept feeding every other day so ya ya i used that repti sand the white one i got in a package deal with the tank ya i kno a beardie can't fit in a 20 g long for life i ain't stupid with reptiles i was going to get a 40 long from my friend for free since he lost my snake i sold to him that i had for 4 years. i want to get another one but it seems like too much work and i always have football and i think i need somthing that i can take care of a little less than that alright thanks for all of you help peeps ~Dan


----------



## mr.PIMP4969 (Jun 2, 2004)

ya i kno that all i fed him was collereg greens and i didn't kno that their weight was important that much and plus i kept feeding every other day so ya ya i used that repti sand the white one i got in a package deal with the tank ya i kno a beardie can't fit in a 20 g long for life i ain't stupid with reptiles i was going to get a 40 long from my friend for free since he lost my snake i sold to him that i had for 4 years. i want to get another one but it seems like too much work and i always have football and i think i need somthing that i can take care of a little less than that alright thanks for all of you help peeps ~Dan


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

More variety than just collard greens is needed. Also, feeding every other day is not enough. My guys go through lots of food and get fresh greens and water every day. They also have superworms available at all times.

I'm sure the Dragon didn't just up and die for no reason. There must have been some sign like lack of appetite, sunken eyes (sign of dehydration), laying with it's head down and eyes closed all the time, listlessness, loose or runny stools or no stools at all, etc.


----------

